# Wheat - how will a Russian ban on exporting help Aussie companies?



## It's Snake Pliskin (6 August 2010)

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...ile-russia-bakes/story-e6frg8zx-1225901830607

So prices have risen so how will that be reflected by share prices from a fundamental perspective?


----------



## basilio (6 August 2010)

Failure of Russian wheat harvest is pushing wheat prices through the roof. They could even end up  searching for wheat from Canada and Australia.When you read the mentioned article there is still concern about locust plagues and uncertain weather conditions in Australia so we can't count our crops yet..

On the big picture crop failures can mean severe economic problems internationally  with inflation of food prices and outright famine. This wouldn't help overall economic conditions and thus the stock markets.  Will be interesting to see what the overall picture looks like.

2010 has been the hottest year on record. I don't think the failure of the Russian wheat harvest will be the last one we see like this.


----------



## Agentm (6 August 2010)

i was looking at this on a few other forums earlier this morning

my immediate thoughts are on the massive locust problem facing the wheat belts of australia this coming summer..

but the russian move is indeed very worrying in many ways..


----------



## Bigukraine (9 August 2010)

Russian wheat is the sixth largest grain crop in the world and the fourth largest wheat production number at 63 million tons and the spring crop failure looks or is likely around the Urals and Siberia due to th lack of rain and warmer weather....not looking good for future crops either....

Around the Eyre Peninsula most farmers are dismisive of the impact re pestilance, (most i spoke to were from the lower EP) most are worried about follow up rains.... most have put in the required nutrients last season so are looking for a strong crop this season..... looks like it could be great for the farmers over the next few seasons if all goes well... but it will mean higher costs for food.. bread etc and damit beer.. will be keeping a close eye on future developments as could be good for the financial macro of the area.


----------



## Steve Arthur (7 November 2010)

Fundamentals, schmundamentals.

Technicals are all you need to know.

I don't know about crop circles, I see a symmetrical triangle in the field of wheat.


----------



## GumbyLearner (15 February 2011)

I don't know how it will help Aussie companies. Given the floods and cyclones etc..



Maybe commodities have a better investment percentage appreciation wise than term deposits, some of the banks can be real miserly in thier interest rates. 

*DYOR*


----------

